# FVWM - Niespodzianka dla każdego...

## swami

Witam Was miśki  :Smile: 

Ostatnio bawiłem się FVWM, później jakieś dziwaczne crystal...

Ale znalazłem stronkę Tavis-a  :Smile: 

Łapcie: http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/fvwm2rc.html

Mam nadzieje, że zamieścicie tu swoje opinie na temat owego .fvwm2rc.

Ja za jakiś czas pewnie usunę wszystkie inne WM-y, tylko muszę obcykać fvwm-a ;-D

Ikonki już ściągnąłem, gorąco polecam: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=853150&highlight=#853150, tylko że Tavis miał z pewnością jakieś skrypty... Trzeba pogrzebać w tej wypasionej konfiguracji!

Aha, nie wyświetla mi się jeszcze data, ale nie mam czasu grzebać, do szkoły lecę...

No i najlepsze - zrzuty ekranowe: http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/screenshots/

PS: POMÓŻCIE W KONFIGURACJI NA NASZE (pl_pl)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

uzywam enlightenmenta ... ale tak patrzac na screeny , to IMO wole arsen`owego fvwm`a  :Smile:  http://schron.pl/~arsen/index.php?path=screens%2Ffvwm/

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## PaV

ja sobie sam swojego konfiga pisze, bo ten wielki panel z przyciskami po prawej mi nie odpowiada. no ale thumbnaile i pare innych spraw godne skopiowania :>

----------

## (l)user

To ma chyba udawac QNX-oweg photona?  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *swami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No i najlepsze - zrzuty ekranowe: http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/screenshots/
> 
> 

 

Swami... bez urazy, ale po porownaniu z tym jak ma ustawionego FVWM'a arsen^, to to wyglada marnie...  :Smile: 

PS. fallow! wrociles do starego avatarka  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. fallow! wrociles do starego avatarka 

 

ten "kaptyn" szybko mi sie znudzil , przywzyczailem sie do starego hehe  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## swami

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *swami wrote:*   
> 
> No i najlepsze - zrzuty ekranowe: http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/screenshots/
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ale arsen^ nie zamieścił ikon  :Wink: 

A tutaj są, z resztą Tavis moim zdaniem wyogdniej pokonfigurował całość, że nie wspomnę o udawaniu QNX-a, którego kocham  :Very Happy: 

PS: arsen^ jakby zamieścił zbezipowane "fvwm_config-arsen.tbz2" to bym się pokósił, a tak to bez ikon i tematów - brzydkie.

----------

## swami

 *PaV wrote:*   

> ja sobie sam swojego konfiga pisze, bo ten wielki panel z przyciskami po prawej mi nie odpowiada. no ale thumbnaile i pare innych spraw godne skopiowania :>

 

Zobatrz to:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/metisse.png

http://xwinman.org/screenshots/fvwm2-taviso.png

Ciekaw jestem dlaczego jeszcze nie ma ebuilda dla tego thema, mi by się bardzo przydał.

Jak obcykam wszystko to naklepię takiego  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *swami wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*    *swami wrote:*   
> 
> No i najlepsze - zrzuty ekranowe: http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/screenshots/
> 
>  
> ...

 

nie wystawiam calego mojego ~/.fvwm, a ikonki nie trudno powstawiac jak sie ma troche chęci  :Smile: , w koncu i tak sie dostaje gotowy konfig nad ktorym pracowalem kupe godzin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Torin_

Wystaw. Moze zmusisz mnie do powrotu z KDE na cos lekkiego  :Smile: 

----------

## swami

 *Torin_ wrote:*   

> Wystaw. Moze zmusisz mnie do powrotu z KDE na cos lekkiego 

 

Z KDE się nie powraca  :Smile: 

Ten fvwm jest fajny jak się człowiekowi nudzi i jak ma się słaby sprzęt, w przeciwnym wypadku KDE jest nie do pokonania na razie  :Smile: 

----------

## mysz

 *swami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ten fvwm jest fajny jak się człowiekowi nudzi i jak ma się słaby sprzęt, w przeciwnym wypadku KDE jest nie do pokonania na razie 

 

osmiele sie nie zgodzic  :Twisted Evil:  nie nudzi mi sie, nie mam slabego sprzetu, a uzywam FVWM   :Wink: 

uzywanie calego KDE nawet przez mysl mi nie przeszlo (chociaz prawde mowiac, uzywam k3b i kdevelop, takze mam kdebase i kdelibs, ale mocno odchudzone)  :Laughing: 

----------

## galimedes

 *Torin_ wrote:*   

> Wystaw. Moze zmusisz mnie do powrotu z KDE na cos lekkiego 

 

Ok coś lekkiegi i ma się podobać to może OT ale polecam fluxboksa scrren jak ostatni przetestowałem kilka wm ale narazie przypadł mi do gustu najbardziej fluxbox i w niecałą godzine sam napisałem swój temat   :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Torin_

no arsen  :Smile:  nie badz cham  :Smile:  podziel sie  :Smile: 

----------

## Pasq

Z KDE sie wraca  :Razz: 

Oto moje FVWM:

http://demon.hell.org.pl/screeny/fvwm/fvwm-aktualne.jpg

Tak wygladalo kiedys:

http://demon.hell.org.pl/screeny/fvwm/fvwm-blue.jpg

Kilka innych screenow FVWM'a mojego tutaj:

http://demon.hell.org.pl/screeny/fvwm/

Dla tych co lubia KDE:

http://demon.hell.org.pl/screeny/kde/

I stary windows

http://demon.hell.org.pl/screeny/windows/

Tera ide spac bo jutro jade na slowacje  :Wink: 

----------

## Torin_

Podoba mi sie twoj fvwm.

Niestety nie mam czasu aby sie bawic w konfiguracje, podeslesz mi twojego theme+configi i toco w nim zawarte na maila czy gdzies wystawisz ?

torin (at) torin (kropka) biz

bede wdzieczny

----------

## galimedes

 *Torin_ wrote:*   

> Podoba mi sie twoj fvwm.
> 
> Niestety nie mam czasu aby sie bawic w konfiguracje, podeslesz mi twojego theme+configi i toco w nim zawarte na maila czy gdzies wystawisz ?
> 
> torin (at) torin (kropka) biz
> ...

 

Hm, a może byś dał wszystkim na jakimś serwerze też chętnie bym zobaczył tego osławionego fvmw   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Woocash

Przyłączam się do propozycji  :Smile:  Jestem w fazie testow różnych wm'ow także sprobuje takżę tego  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

huh, po kilku prywatnych wiadomościach na tym forum o wystawienie całego ~/.fvwm w końcu wymiękłem  :Smile: , zarzucano mi między innymi nie zachowanie ducha opensource itd  :Very Happy: , więc oto moja pełna konfiguracja fvwm-a  :Smile: 

http://schron.pl/~arsen/fvwm/arsen-fvwm.tar.bz2

----------

## fallow

hehe , o duchu open source to dobry text  :Wink:  hehe , kto to napisal , przyznac sie  :Very Happy: 

mimo ze jestem enlightenmentowcem to tez sobie oblookam . thx !  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

no ja nie zdradze osobnika  :Smile: , ale jak widać poskutkowało   :Razz: 

----------

## Torin_

Jutro postaram sie przerobic na 1024x768 zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

jest to bardzo proste, tylko musisz podawać parametry geometry odpowiednio.

----------

## Torin_

Takie szybkie pytanko jak usunac dekoracje okna z resource np XMMS_Playlist dodalem:  BorderWidth 0 i jest kiszka nie usunela sie ?

----------

## galimedes

 *Torin_ wrote:*   

> Takie szybkie pytanko jak usunac dekoracje okna z resource np XMMS_Playlist dodalem:  BorderWidth 0 i jest kiszka nie usunela sie ?

 

Myślę iż 

```
NoTitle
```

jest odpowiedzią ale mogę się mylic nie znam jeszcze tak dobrze fvwm   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Torin_

Racje masz  :Smile: 

Thx

----------

## galimedes

Ok jak ja pomogłem tobie to może ty pomożesz mi   :Smile:  kadu nie trafia do Docklet i mam kod który za to odpowieda

```
Test (x kadu) *FvwmButtons-Docklet: (1x1, Size 24 24, \

       Swallow (NoClose, UseOld, Respawn) "kadu" 'Nop')
```

i kurcze nie działa   :Confused:  to jest z crystal 1.0 na innych tez nie działa   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## misterLu

Czy to , co widać pod adresem http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/metisse.png oznacza, ze są już windowmakery 3d ?? Wiem , ze jest looking glass (SUN), a to wygląda jak namiastka tego. Da się tymi oknami poruszać w 3 wymiarach ?

----------

## fallow

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> Czy to , co widać pod adresem http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/metisse.png oznacza, ze są już windowmakery 3d ?? Wiem , ze jest looking glass (SUN), a to wygląda jak namiastka tego. Da się tymi oknami poruszać w 3 wymiarach ?

 

chyba przegapiles kiedys to  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206595&highlight=metisse

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

testowalem metisse kiedyś, ale to jest jednak nie to... ciężko się na tym pracuje.

----------

## arsen

btw tematu FVWM, właśnie ukazała się wersja 2.5.11  :Smile: 

----------

## misterLu

zwykle mam Wmakera, bez zadnych ikon i ozdóbek, zadnego pasaka ani nic, ale tym razem sie zakochałem. KDE-LOOK sie nie udało, GNOME-ART sie nie udało,ale Arsen^owi sie udało!

http://schron.pl/~arsen/screens/fvwm/fvwm20040918.png

udostępnisz konfigi do tego schematu? razem z adresami ikon itp.

----------

## Torin_

przeciez udostepnil  :Smile:  a co do kadu to tez mam ten bol nie moge go tez gdzies zdockletowac, przerzucilem sie na ekg  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> zwykle mam Wmakera, bez zadnych ikon i ozdóbek, zadnego pasaka ani nic, ale tym razem sie zakochałem. KDE-LOOK sie nie udało, GNOME-ART sie nie udało,ale Arsen^owi sie udało!
> 
> http://schron.pl/~arsen/screens/fvwm/fvwm20040918.png
> 
> udostępnisz konfigi do tego schematu? razem z adresami ikon itp.

 

są udostępnione jak napisał Torin  :Smile: 

http://gentoo.pl/~arsen/fvwm/arsen-fvwm.tar.bz2

----------

## misterLu

Dzięki! znalazłem, przyznaje się bez bicia, ze nie chciało mi się czytać.  To sie nei powtórzy  :Wink: 

----------

## Pasq

Polaczylem mojego FVWM'a z tym configiem co Arsen udostepnil, oto rezultaty

Wersja Mala

Wersja duza JPG

Wersja duza PNG

Ostatnio pojawily sie problemy z serwerem, natym nie mam duzo miejsca to daje tylko JPG

Maly

Duzy

----------

## arsen

ładne, nie ma przerostu formy nad treścia, i jak przystało na Fvwm pewne funkcjonalne  :Smile: 

a ja teraz troszeczke "macowko" Fvwm robię sobie:

http://gentoo.pl/~arsen/screens/fvwm/fvwm20041005.png

----------

## watex

 *Torin_ wrote:*   

> przeciez udostepnil  a co do kadu to tez mam ten bol nie moge go tez gdzies zdockletowac, przerzucilem sie na ekg 

 

co do kadu to sie da :]

config arsena i dokowalne kadu (fvwm styk od 4 dni) da sie zrobic :]

ja sciagnolem dokowanie z fvwm-crystall http://beerland.in.lublin.pl/~watex/screens/fvwm20041005.png

----------

## Pasq

Arsen: co to za ikonki w ROX'ie???

----------

## arsen

 *Pasq wrote:*   

> Arsen: co to za ikonki w ROX'ie???

 

ikonki wziełem z kde

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16564

----------

## univac^

Cześć

Arsen bądż tak miły i wystaw tego .fvwm tego ostatniego z tym paskiem na górze, bylbym wdzięczny   :Very Happy:  Podoba mi sie bardzo.

----------

## arsen

ten pasek na razie jeszcze nie działa  :Smile: , jak podepne tam wszystkie menu itd. to wystawie. Na razie tylko nie mam weny na konfiguracje  :Smile: 

----------

## univac^

Ok, ale wyglada to elegancko jak dla mnie   :Very Happy:  będe czekał  :Wink: 

----------

## sir_skiner

arsen: co to za czcionki? szczegolnie ta ozdobna mnie interesuje, choc ta w roxie tez fajna  :Cool: 

----------

## Woocash

Prawdopodobnie aquafont

----------

## arsen

zagadza się, aquafont

----------

## Woocash

@^arsen, co trzeba ustawić, aby mieć przeźroczystego titlebara ? Bo coś mi nei wychodzi ;/

----------

## arsen

kilka dni temu wystawiłem swoją nową konfigurację, tam to już jest by default:

http://schron.pl/~arsen/fvwm/fvwm-arsen-211004.tar.gz

----------

## Pasq

Temat jakos podupadl nie wiem czemu  :Smile: 

Tutaj kikla moich screenow zrobionych ostatnio:

Bialy

Czerwony

Stary zielony

Config i tapety na http://demon.hell.org.pl

----------

